# Sequoia or 4 Runner



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Looking at used Sequoia v8 and 4 Runner v6, which is better for Delaware beaches?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

4 Runner hands down....


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

I have both, and love them. They're like your kids.. can't say I have a favorite.
Both trucks have spent their share of time on the sand at AI.

Only complaint I have about the Sequoia is that the only way you can turn the traction control off, is to put the truck in 4 low, and I generally prefer to run in High.


----------

